# Mozart notes from Köchel



## arnnas (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello,
I found a piano piece of Mozart, from Ludwig Ritter von Köchel collection. And that's all I know, maybe could indentify the name of this peace please? 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/20121129182601hdr.gif/
if not how i could find it out? where I could ask else?
Thank You very much for any help.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi arnnas, I guarantee you'll get a reply on this forum which satisfies, but if you don't, try here:

www.mozartforum.com

Some serious Mozartians there... :tiphat:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

After 20 minutes of detective work 

Allegretto (or simply Piece) in F Major K.15a from the "London Sketchbook"


----------

